# Tesco Vouchers - Not Accepted by Eurotunnel



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I have just rang Eurotunnel to make a "Tesco Booking" in accordance with the T&C's supplied by Tesco. The operator informed that they are not taking any tesco Deal bookings now unless the booking is for mid Sepetember onwards. They have the availability for the dates times that I want but insisted on payment, which I refused.

Anyone else had the same problem?

Not very happy, been saving for a while.

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I ran into this when I booked our trip. It is in the T's &C's but I had forgotten. Had to select another day. Moral to the story is that as the service gets more popular we will need to get in earlier.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco/Tunnel*

Hi

I know they will not accept Tesco tokens for one way crossings Calais - Folkestone come hell or high water. I managed it though.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rejected*

Hello there,

I have never had a problem in the past, had I known I would have tried earlier.

Trev.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Trev have you tried any of the Ferry companies ,we went with Stena lines, from Harwich to Holland in June with Tesco Points. I know P&O use to take them or maybe Airmiles. I think the problem is they only sell so many crossing on Tesco vouchers then they want some money coming in! we have just got Tesco Credit Cards so we get more points, so it looks like you have to book as soon as they update their web site. 


Good Luck Bob. 


:blob: :blob:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tesco/Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know they will not accept Tesco tokens for one way crossings Calais - Folkestone come hell or high water. I managed it though.
> 
> Russell


 So come on Russ let us in on the secret HOW.

We will probably be off again in the Winter, but won't want to actually book a return date until later when and if we are ready to return home.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\Tesco*

Hello,

Just rang back to Tesco Line at Eurotunnel. Spoke to someone a lot more helpful. He was able to get us out on the required day, but not back!. Apparently they have an allocation for Tesco Vouchers per day.

I have tried SeaFrance and with MHF Discount it is around £90. Just annoying that I have £260 tesco vouchers and wanted the conevenience of a quick journey.

Anyone who wants to book Tesco Deals with Eurotunnel, book in-advance. As I said, never had a problem before, right up-to 14 days deadline.

Trev.


----------

